

LevelUp raises another $12M from From Highland & Google Ventures - state_machine
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/07/levelup-raises-12m

======
wfrick
Big raise from these guys. Plus they've lowered their processing rates to 0%.
It's a race not only against other mobile payment startups, but also against
the Walmarts and Targets of the world.

